# PreWar CWC 3 gill



## mrg (Apr 18, 2022)

Look for this 41 CWC Roadmaster ( posted here yrs ago ) or other OG CWC built 3 gill ( not bent tank model ) 38-42 tank bikes, message me direct as I don't check this thread much.


----------



## Puruconm (Nov 18, 2022)

I have one for sale like that one


----------



## Puruconm (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh sorry my is different sorry


----------



## shane1979 (Jan 6, 2023)

mrg said:


> Look for this 41 CWC Roadmaster ( posted here yrs ago ) or other OG CWC built 3 gill ( not bent tank model ) 38-42 tank bikes, message me direct as I don't check this thread much.View attachment 1609107



I have it's a 41 cwc


----------



## shane1979 (Jan 6, 2023)

shane1979 said:


> I have it's a 41 cwc



Is this what u r looking for


----------



## shane1979 (Jan 6, 2023)

shane1979 said:


> Is this what u r looking for
> 
> View attachment 1763810



Sorry pic not that great


----------

